# How NOT to get poison ivy.



## Brushpile (May 15, 2016)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...-serious-poison-ivy-rash-again?src=SOC&dom=fb


----------



## ckliff (May 15, 2016)

Watch the ending. Good PI advice, but no felling skills! LOL!


----------



## Buckshot00 (May 18, 2016)

Don't get near it.


----------



## USMC615 (May 18, 2016)

Buckshot00 said:


> Don't get near it.


Bingo...!!


----------

